# Ζητείται μεταφραστής από αγγλικά σε σερβικά



## Earion (Apr 18, 2016)

Εταιρεία βιομηχανικών χρωμάτων ζητά μεταφραστή για εταιρικό φυλλάδιο από τα αγγλικά στα σερβικά.

Απαντήσεις με PM.


----------

